
Using Mapper to Parse JSON in Swift - SmileyKeith
https://eng.lyft.com/using-mapper-to-parse-json-in-swift-7788d5c57d74#.l6ikwcwaz
======
codingvelocity
Why would someone use mapper over SwiftyJSON?

~~~
SmileyKeith
One really nice benefit is that you don't have to duplicate any type
information. Once you define your model with the data types you expect, mapper
infers those types and converts the JSON values accordingly. It seems like
with SwiftyJSON (which I haven't used) you have to duplicate this by calling
things like `.stringValue` etc.

~~~
codingvelocity
Interesting, i'll have to give it a shot to see how it works. Any plans to
provide integrations for something like alamofire? If I could abstract all of
the work to a special response handler i'd definitely switch over

------
yilugit
really nice!!!

